# Bike Check: Specialized P3



## colourclassic (Jul 6, 2006)

Frame - 2k7 P3
Front fork - Marzocchi DJ3, lots-o-stickers 
Handlebars - Specialized 
Stem - Holzfeller 
Headset - Pig DH
Saddle - Fit ECCD
Seatpost - Fuse SL
Rear brake - J3 with G3 rotor
Cranks - Specialized
Chain - KMC Z Chain
Pedals - Specialized
Rear derailleur - Ewwww, No
Wheels - Stock Specialized, gotta true em' each time I ride 
Nipples - I'm listening...

$hit phone cam actions pics:









Trying to get flat over this 1ft jump 









Crappy FJ on bank

I've been riding this bike for the past few months, and have been really enjoying it. The wheels are soft, but a true-up every so often has kept them rideable. Brake is good considering it is the bottom of the range. The P3 is often disregarded by most street folk as having bad geometry, but I've found it pretty easy to spin it, hop it and manual it, so in my books, it's pretty good.


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

nice bike...I like the look of all those stickas on the fork...looks like you have enough room to build a little pumptrack in your backyard?


----------



## gravity7 (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice bike man. I like the seat. I was wondering how much it weighs?


----------



## colourclassic (Jul 6, 2006)

Seat weighs about 12 ounces. I'd love a pump track in my backyard, but I'm sure my mum would stab me multiple times if I made one.


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

just tell her that she has some very nice grass *sarchastic*, and then she'll let you...


----------

